# Play Time Pictures from this evening



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought you guys may get a kick out of these. Everybody was having a blast and bouncing all over the place since it has been so chilly here. Look closely one picture is kinda like a where's waldo. . .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute! I love the 2nd one! too cute!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. The 2nd one is my favorite but the first I think is the funniest oddest one of the bunch. Not sure if you noticed the one kid on the side of the tree.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

when I saw the second one I was like "whoa that is a really long goat ail!!!" lol  then I realized.... And yeah the first one is bizarre! "look at me mumy! gravity doesn't apply any more! 
M.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

lol I know! Well our camera has a big delay so when we snapped he was on the ground but when it showed up we couldn't stop laughing. Oh our cat Feauxby thinks he is a goat and the kids follow him every where!!! I have tons of pictures of him laying with the goats, cuddle up just like the rest of them. Oh and here is a picture of one of the kids mid-jump! I think Sean was about to start singing "Y-M-C-A" for the little guy :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

hahahahaha Too CUTE!!! I think you have a spider goat :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL these are great! What awesome shots! I could not get pic's like those if I tried all day long! :clap: Your goats are so cute and I LOVE the picture of the cat with the babies. 

You need to send that one to the cat website "I can has cheezburger" :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

love them all But yes the Cat and Kids and YMCA are my favorites


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! I just love my little ones. I think the black and white spotted one actually likes having his pictures taken. Hummm I can see it now for "I can has cheezburger" Basement Cat Beware!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't even notice the kid on the side of the tree until I read your other post, had to go back and look lol. The cat picture is adorable too. All your goats are nice looking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww too cute    Love the 2nd pic :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So cute and funny.

I like the first one, the second one, the 3rd one, heck I love em all!!
I really like how the kids defy gravity in any way possible.

And I also like your avatar pic, it seems to be a common kid thing here.
Even for my "kid" who is nearing 1 yr old still does that. She uses other goats as a stool.
She one time got stuck, pivoting back and forth on another goats back. So funny!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jesse-Goats: Thanks! Oh I can understand. Here we get the jumping on top of and then the bottom one walking away dragging the top kid. When I introduced our new doeling one momma did her head bow move and she ran across all the top of the other kids backs like she was running across hot coals! 

Maggie: Thank you. I love all my babies and think the world of them.

To all: Thanks! I really wished I had my camera on me at feeding time tonight. First funny thing was one of the kids started to lay down but stopped in a sitting position that looked like how most dogs set waiting on treats. Second, I have one kid that is getting bottled fed and while she was going to town on it one of my does got curious. She started chewing on the bottom of the bottle while baby was still finishing it. Too cute!


----------



## taelir (Nov 29, 2011)

omg, it took me a minute before I realized there was one playing 'Spiderman'! that is HILARIOUS!!!

they are all so cute!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL Yes Spiderman has been working pretty hard at surprising us. There are some moves I never thought I would see a goat do that these kids are making possible!!!


----------

